# Ensys vs. School of PE



## zero1611961 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello,

Does anybody knows, which is better from ( Ensys Engineering training FE course) or ( School of PE FE course) ?


----------



## ryno (Dec 19, 2013)

School of PE is great. I passed using them.


----------



## zero1611961 (Dec 19, 2013)

ryno said:


> School of PE is great. I passed using them.


when you took the exam , were you familiar with the questions because of the school of PE course?


----------



## yourssope (Aug 19, 2014)

School of PE is better while comparing to none others. They exam price is less and class hours are litter more then compare to others.

http://www.schoolofpe.com/feeit/


----------

